# FODMAPS newbie



## tigerlily211 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just started the FODMAPS diet 3 days ago. No noticeable improvement in symptoms.Does anyone know how long it takes to show improvement if this is going to help? (my main symptom is severe ab. pain)Any FODMAPS recipe ideas or resources?Tips/suggestions for eating in a restaurant?Also, is the sweetener Equal okay?Thank you very much Any help is appreciated!


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

have a search round the net, theres a lot of stuff out there from the US and more from austrailia where it was started.as for restaurants - basically dont eat out till you have done FODMAP for a while, settled your symptoms, and started reintroductions, so you know what you react too. restaurants are just too unpredictable - i can go out and have grilled chicken, a jacket potato and salad (no dressing) and react badly because there was some hidden ingredient


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

You will need to stay on the diet 2-6 weeks, or until you have some improvement that is stable. Then start introducing the FODMAP food groups back in one at a time, maybe one per week, and observe what happens.Restaurants are a gamble, because they often add extra ingredients. I do eat out occasionally, but usually pay for it later.I have not seen any cookbooks or resources for FODMAPS...yet. I eat a mostly whole-foods simply cooked diet rich in fresh fruits and vegetables.Sorry; I don't know about Equal.


----------



## V Pada (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Korga, There a book by Dr Sue Shepperd, The Food Intolerance Management Plan. You should check it out. It includes low fodmap recipes.Cheers VP


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Ordered it. Thanks!


----------

